# O&w 7733



## toyopet (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello. I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays because I sure am. I received this on Dec. 23 - just in time for Christmas.









Roy has been extremely helpful, and his customer service is top notch. Thanks again, Roy.


















Sorry for the low quality photo.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you, I love these, very nice....


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy was able to find me a 7733 last year; a lovely little watch, but I've not yet found 'the' strap for it.

Is that one of Roy's woodland calf straps? Looks good!

-- Tim

// D'Oh - just saw that it indeed is one of Roy's; I'll have to get him to add one to my January strap order (18mm brown/steel if you are listening, Roy!)


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice.







I keep pondering one of these. The 7733 is a lovely movement and I like the design and compact size of this chronograph. Looks good on the Darlena Woodland.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's a really nice looking watch.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch







I still can't decide whether I prefer the version with Arabic numerals or not. One is called the Flieger I and the other is called the Flieger II; can't remember which is which









cheers

Dave


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's nice but at 37mm it's a little on the small size for me. I need something about 40mm size.

The price is also a little bit prohibitive!

I am saving my pennies at the moment and have two watches in mind, firstly the O&W pilot at Â£160, which might be too big at 46mm,










Or secondly the RLT 28 divers watch. Slightly smaller at 44mm and slightly more expensive at Â£175










Decisions, decisions.......

Rob


----------



## toyopet (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been winding my 7733 until I feel a good amount of tension, but the watch will stop before a 24 hour period. For those of you who have this watch, about how many revolutions of the crown will give it a full wind? I don't want to damage this watch by over winding it (if that is possible). I also noticed that the crown starts to rotate counter clockwise when the tension builds up.

Thanks.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, I have just wound mine. I noticed the crown turning back a bit, as you wind it. I don't think it's a problem









I just wind mine untill you can't wind any further, obviously been aware of it reaching the fully wound point and stopping with out forcing it.

Have not tested it but quite sure it runs for longer than 24 hours.

Mike


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

As long as you are not too brutal you can't damage a watch by 'overwinding'. Just keep winding until you get a 'hard stop' then let go. (Military instructions often say then back off half a turn, but I can't see why.)

The Valjoux 7733 should give you a 45 hour power reserve.

The term 'overwinding' is often incorrectly used. Consider a watch movement as it gets older. The amount of friction caused by degrading oils and wear increases with time and use. You wind it, and it takes a little longer each day, month, year before the torque transmitted by the mainspring is enough to get it to start to run. Eventually you have fully wound the mainspring and it still doesn't run. It needs a service - in fact it needed one years ago - and this is what most people call 'overwound'.

Having said that, if you really use brute force past the fully-wound point you can start to strip the crown wheel.


----------



## toyopet (Feb 26, 2006)

quoll and mike - thanks for the advice.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I get about 25 winds from empty, but I would guess it will vary from person to person with different winding techniques.

-- Tim

P.S. I love the woodland on my 7733, but I think I'll invest in a deployant clasp next month.


----------

